# South Bay Kennel Club show - Torrance, Ca



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

since I know there are a lot of people who live in southern Cali, I thought I'd post about this show. I'm planning on going <strike>and will be showing Crazy Caira</strike> There are 9 maltese entered and on saturday, they are showing at 10:45 and Sunday, at 1:05. You can find the info here 

http://www.infodog.com/clubs/2007172601.HTM

It's at North High school in Torrance, CA. Anyone want to have a little SM meetup? I'm staying at a hotel about a mile away from the show (2 room suite deal) so anyone interested? You just can't laugh at me because I will be grooming for the show by myself, I don't have the luxury of having Amber, Dian and CathyB at this show to help me! :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, Girlfriend!!! I'll meet you there!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks stacey!! i was wondering on how to get information so that i can attend one.. i'm going to try to make it.... I prob won't bring Otis tho, he's not very well socialized, he'll do nothing but run away and bark...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> thanks stacey!! i was wondering on how to get information so that i can attend one.. i'm going to try to make it.... I prob won't bring Otis tho, he's not very well socialized, he'll do nothing but run away and bark... [/B]


Oh that would be great!! Where do you live??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hey, Girlfriend!!! I'll meet you there!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Wahoo!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: 

I'll PM you my cell phone # so we don't miss each other.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> thanks stacey!! i was wondering on how to get information so that i can attend one.. i'm going to try to make it.... I prob won't bring Otis tho, he's not very well socialized, he'll do nothing but run away and bark... [/B]


Oh how awesome is that?? I'm not sure if I'll have Lucy and Caddy with me, I might leave them at home. They don't like being ditched and left behind in hotel rooms, I'm afraid. Crazy Caira does really well with that though, so yeah!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413841
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Rosemead, its right outside of Los Angeles... I'm excited! hopefully i can make it out there!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I will not be there but wanted to wish you the very best of luck. I am sure that you will meet some wonderful breeders there that will be more than willing to give you a helping hand if you need it. Again best of luck to you and Caira.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well I will not be there but wanted to wish you the very best of luck. I am sure that you will meet some wonderful breeders there that will be more than willing to give you a helping hand if you need it. Again best of luck to you and Caira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you Becky! I'm really just showing for the experience and to get Caira in the ring again before Nationals, so I'm really not going to stress the grooming thing TOO much, LOL! Luckily caira is a LOT better for grooming now, she used to fight me the entire time. That little round pink table that CathyB told me to get was very helpful in getting her to behave on the table. I can even sit and do her topknots, etc now with her chin resting on one of those grooming pillows and she sits still and lets me do what I need to. Believe me when I say that it is a huge improvement from even just a few weeks ago!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Stacy, I wish you the best of luck. You are right though about getting the experience. I'm sure you will do great! Hope we get to see lots of pictures.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Stacy ~ Will you be arriving Friday night? I would like to meet up with you, at the hotel, early Saturday morning. I want to be with you for support. If you are there Friday night, I may be able to get a sitter, and hang with you Friday night, as well.

Let me know. I'm of no use with grooming. Billy looks like a Q-Tip (as Mary Palmer calls it) :brownbag: 

But I really want to be there for support. I am soooo excited about you and Caira. And would so love to have a close-up view of the entire process.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

stacy,
how did you find out that there were x# of dogs entered?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy ~ Will you be arriving Friday night? I would like to meet up with you, at the hotel, early Saturday morning. I want to be with you for support. If you are there Friday night, I may be able to get a sitter, and hang with you Friday night, as well.
> 
> Let me know. I'm of no use with grooming. Billy looks like a Q-Tip (as Mary Palmer calls it) :brownbag:
> 
> But I really want to be there for support. I am soooo excited about you and Caira. And would so love to have a close-up view of the entire process.[/B]


aww thank you! *hugs you*

I'll be there friday night and my kids are going to be with me if you want to bring your kids. If... uh, you're talking about skinkids and not fur kids, LOL! My kids are 8 and 9. I wish I could leave them at home but the hubby is on call that weekend, so I have to bring them.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy , good luck ..I know you will do great! You don't give yourself enough credit that you deserve! Caira adores you and listens to you well and you are a great team!! Caira may be a little :wacko1: sometimes, but she sure is :wub: 

I'm looking forwared to seeing you at Nationals again! We're all here waiting for pics! Don't forget about us!

Hugs, Andrea


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414176
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ The "sitter" would be for the fur kids. So I'll try to set that up for Friday night, so I can hang with you, skin kids, and Caira. If I can't get a sitter, then I'll come early Saturday morning. Would that be alright with you? I am so flippin' excited for you and Caira!!!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Is this being held outside?

And could I bring my doggie. She is well-behaved except over friendly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Is this being held outside?
> 
> And could I bring my doggie. She is well-behaved except over friendly![/B]



I don't think "outside" dogs are allowed. I'm not sure. Stacey will know. 

If they're not allowed, you still need to go. That would be so much fun!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Is this being held outside?
> 
> And could I bring my doggie. She is well-behaved except over friendly![/B]



I THINK it's being held outside. I just looked at the premium and couldn't find any info about where the toy judging was taking place, so I'll have to assume it's outside. I will have to get Caira used to walking on the grass, she think it's an opportunity to hop, LOL. 

As far as bringing your doggie, I know typically non-entered dogs are discouraged from judging areas and ringside, but if they don't know your doggie is with you (in a carrier), than they can't really say anything, right? Worse case scenario your little pup could stay in Caira's xpen at my hotel during the maltese judging. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I emailed information about bringing my doggie. Waiting for reply.

I can (and do) take her everywhere in her bag but to a dog show? With the smells and sounds? I don't think I could get by with that...ha! A little girl can only stand so much temptation!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I emailed information about bringing my doggie. Waiting for reply.
> 
> I can (and do) take her everywhere in her bag but to a dog show? With the smells and sounds? I don't think I could get by with that...ha! A little girl can only stand so much temptation![/B]


If you emailed them, I'm pretty sure "no" is the answer you will get. I did walk around the Owensboro, Ky show with Lucy and caddy though and nobody said anything. If your little girl is anything like Lucy when she sees 'new' dogs, shrill is a good word to use. A squirt bottle works wonders though in my house! We can works something out though, if that's your deciding factor for going to the show.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> stacy,
> how did you find out that there were x# of dogs entered?[/B]


Sorry, I jsut saw this question!

I found it on the Jack Bradshaw site under the schedule and judging program. Here is what it says for saturday

10:45 AM 
1 Petit Basset Griffon Vendeens 0-0-(1-0) 
10 Havanese 3-5-(0-2) 
9 Maltese 5-4 


So there are 9 maltese entered.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I got an email reply that said they didn't have anything to do with this show! So I did a search (what I should have done in the first place) and found something in their rules:


10. There is no provision for unentered dogs at this show.

I'm hoping that means 'bring 'em but we don't want to have anything to do with them'.

How would you interpret this? 

Anyway, Zoey has IBD and if she doesn't decide to have diarrhea that a.m., we will be there. 10:45, ring 12.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I got an email reply that said they didn't have anything to do with this show! So I did a search (what I should have done in the first place) and found something in their rules:
> 
> 
> 10. There is no provision for unentered dogs at this show.
> ...


Yeah!! I'll see you there! Crossing my fingers about the IBD. You can't miss me - I'll be the one with the crazy fluffly white dog


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Staci ~

Someone had asked me about the entrance fee (how much). I can't remember who it was :brownbag: 

I said I would ask you. Hopefully she will read this post.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hi all, I can't believe I just saw this post. I am planning on going too, so I will look for you and wish you lots of luck with your crazy little Caira! 

The last show I went to in Long Beach, which was outside, was free admission. At least, I didn't see anyone collecting money anywhere. B)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Staci ~
> 
> Someone had asked me about the entrance fee (how much). I can't remember who it was :brownbag:
> 
> I said I would ask you. Hopefully she will read this post.[/B]


Sometimes they ask for admission, it's usually $5.00. I think it's one of those honor system things because I highly doubt they stamp every person who comes in, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hi all, I can't believe I just saw this post. I am planning on going too, so I will look for you and wish you lots of luck with your crazy little Caira!
> 
> The last show I went to in Long Beach, which was outside, was free admission. At least, I didn't see anyone collecting money anywhere. B)[/B]


Hope to see you there!

I'll probably be setting up on saturday around 10ish by the ring the maltese are showing (ring time is 10:45) and on sunday, about 12:30 (ring time 1:05) I'll have my laptop with me so I will be checking PM's and email, I won't be completely incognito, LOL!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck at the show. Wish I could be there.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418793
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck! I'll be anxiously waiting to hear how well ya'll do.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

How exciting!!! I would love to come and cheer you on. I don't live too far from Torrance. We will definitely have to make a little cheering section.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy, good luck..even though I can't be there, I'm here cheering you on and will see you in just a few days after here in NJ. hugs to Marina as well :grouphug: Tell Craz..errr Caira to be a good girl  

Give us updates when you can!

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, good luck..even though I can't be there, I'm here cheering you on and will see you in just a few days after here in NJ. hugs to Marina as well :grouphug: Tell Craz..errr Caira to be a good girl
> 
> Give us updates when you can!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


I'm here at the hotel, Crazy is bathed and blow dried and being a good girl in her xpen. She's already lived up to her name though and has hauled some fluffy white fanny around this hotel room. Can you believe this hotel charges a $250 housekeeping fee, plus $10 a day per dog??? Isn't that the most insane thing you've ever heard?? I sure didn't know that or I wouldn't have stayed here!! 

I hope to have some pics tomorrow night to post!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

::GASP:: I would haul MY fanny to another hotel. LOL..atleast make sure you get your $250 worth and let Caira take a poop in the room LOL I'm kidding..i hope everyone knows that.


Good luck!

Andrea


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419123
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stacy,

Thanks for telling me about this forum. I am still learning to navigate through this forum but hopefully you get this reply. I can't wait to hear how the show went. Have fun! I look forward to all the pictures.
Christine


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to you and Caira - hope she does well!

Pat & Maggie


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I went to the show on this warm and sunny day and saw all the beautiful maltese and got to meet some wonderful SM'ers. Caira was so much fun to watch, she is gorgeous, and has such a nice personality, charms absolutely everyone who meets her, and belongs to a fantastic two-legged family. I do believe one of our wonderful SM members will be posting some pictures, can't wait to see them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Ditto from me, it was great fun to meet Stacy, her children and the other SM members! Of course, I loved seeing the maltese. Caira is an absolute doll and moves like a floating dream once she gets used to grass. I'm so impressed by how calm, cool and collected Stacy is, you and Caira are meant to be in the ring!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH Stacy, I'm waiting for pictures, hurry please


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Stacy,
Just thinking about you and wondering how you did today. Hope you post soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ditto from me, it was great fun to meet Stacy, her children and the other SM members! Of course, I loved seeing the maltese. Caira is an absolute doll and moves like a floating dream once she gets used to grass. I'm so impressed by how calm, cool and collected Stacy is, you and Caira are meant to be in the ring![/B]


It was very awesome meeting you Tami! Caira and I both thank you for the wonderful shade you provided us! 

and there was no doubt that Caira was having issues with the grass, LOL! Good thing I start handling classes next week with her and that's what we'll be working in -- the grass. Looking forward to seeing you and your babies tomorrow!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I'm back online!! My power had gone out, several times througout Friday night. I couldn't get to the modem!! Or, should I say, I couldn't find it, to reset it. LOL

So, in any case, WHAT a blast this was!! Stacy and Caira were MORE than awesome!! I am so very proud of both of them. I love you guys :wub: :wub: 

Tami, you were incredible!! Keeping shade for Caira, and looking for shaded areas, you were THERE, you were FABULOUS, you were AWESOME!!!

Paula, you and your SIL were amazing. I really bonded with your SIL. She sooo knows what is going on. She has it down!! And you, Paula, are beyond words. It was very apparent how much you care, about the fluffies of the world, as well as the human race. You ROCK!!

And, I was sooooo PLEASED a2z came!!! Yipeeeee!! It was the coolest, of the cool, to meet her and her precious little munchkin. Good Lord, is she a Cutie Pie. Very loving, and well socialized. What a snuggle butt. 

It was an honor to have met ALL of you. I think, we made a good team. I know Stacy didn't have the support of "Show People", but she had us, to support in any way we could. 

Thanks Ladies!!! As I said, it was an honor!!

Now, that I'm back online, I will transfer the pics, and have them to you first thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, I just saw this thread and it sounds like you guys had a great time!!! How totally cool!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY stacy!! Only one more week and I get you and Caira over my way  

:grouphug: Can't wait to see you guys! 

Deb, I hope to meet you someday..you seem like you :rockon: 

:aktion033: to you all for showing a fellow SM show member your support!!

I am hoping to go over Stacy's way atleast once or twice and do some shows with her at somepoint!

I hope to have such a nice crowd routing me and Ace on !!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> YAY stacy!! Only one more week and I get you and Caira over my way
> 
> :grouphug: Can't wait to see you guys!
> 
> ...



Andrea ~ Yep, we definately had support!! It was "amateur" suppot, but nontheless, support. We seemed to have someone for everything. We had the "take charge", looker of shade. We had the "mother hen", making sure there were no "pokie objiects", we had the "photographer", me, taking a gazillion pics. We had Paula's dear, sweet, SIL, just being the sweetest thing you have ever met. And we had a2z, along with the little munchkin, routing Stacy and Caira on. 

It was awesome!! Stacy, and Cairia, will go far!!! I can feel it. Billy can "SEE" it. And, I must say, Billy is pretty good at predicting.

I would like to say, once again, I am sooooooooo proud of our very own "Stacy and Cairia". :chili: :chili: 

The two of you ROCK :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Deb, you're making me all teary eyed! You were so right about the support team, so awesome. I couldn't have described it any better than you did! Everyone was soo amazing! And A2Z, I wish I got to talk to her more! I didn't know she'd disappear so soon after the showing ended, I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye. *sniffs*

Today the ring was by a shady spot, and I had even bought an umbrella and everything. Didn't need to open it though! Caira walked MUCH better today and I really think when her coat reaches the ground, she is going to be a dog to be reckoned with! Right now she just looks too much like a puppy to be any real threat, LOL. Caddy and Lucy were furious with me when I got home, after the four hour drive. Somebody better just stop me because a motor home is looking better and better :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Stacy, so happy to hear that everything went well today. And Deb, I sent a link for SM to my sister-in-law so she can read your kind comments. I am so jealous of the people who will be at the New Jersey show, Caira will rock the ring. The SM community is really special, can't wait for another chance to get together.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi to Stacy's southern california groupies!

Saturday was so much fun. And Zoey and I didn't get kicked out! What a nice surprise. We watched the Papillons (my daughter has one of those) and then the Maltese. Beautiful babies, so petite and well groomed. It just went by so quickly, didnt' it? 

Stacy, your baby is adorable and the little grass scoot was cute (not to you, I know!). She will get the hang of it soon. 

Maybe someone can pick a park and we can have a meet one of these days. I'd love to see all our area doggies!

So nice to meet all of you. We had to leave so Zoey could have her hills i/d lunch (I call it 'crap in a can' when I'm feeling mean)

Ann

Zoey says hi and 'I know I'm cute: I'm also spoiled. And I love all of you!', lick lick)


----------

